# المواد الأساسية في العزل



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. 
*(وقلِ اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنين)* ​ 
الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
نقدم بعون من الله وتوفيقه ، موضوعاً عن :
المواد الأساسية في العزل​ 
يمكن ان نستخدم أي مادة ، كمادة عازلة ، إذا ما كان لها ناقلية حرارية منخفضة . والمادة العازلة الجيدة ، يجب ان تكون لها خواص معينة ، كالقدرة على تحمل الحرارة العالية بدون ان تتلف ، ويجب ان لا تتأثر بالرطوبة أو ان تحمى منها . وقد يتطلب الاستخدام ان تكون المادة العازلة قوية بشكل كاف , لتقاوم الاستخدام الخشن والاهتزازات . وقد تدعو الضرورة ، أن تكون مقاومة لتأثير المواد الكيميائية . ومن أجل تطبيقات أخرى ، قد يتطلب الامر ان تكون المواد ، خفيفة الوزن ، وبدون رائحة ، وغير مضرة بالصحة ، وفضلاًَ عن هذه العوامل ، فان اختيار نوع المادة العازلة وسماكتها ، له علاقة بالكلفة الاقتصادية ، بالاضافة الى سهولة التطبيق والقيمة الصافية التي يوفرها العزل في حال التسخين او التبريد . 

تصنع جميع المواد العازالة عملياً من المواد التالية : الأسبستوس ، كربونات المنغنيزيوم ، سيلكا الدياتوم ، فيرميكاليت ، الصوف الصخري ، الصوف الزجاجي ، الفلين ، ... الخ .

الى التفاصيل ...


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مايو 2006)

*(2)*

*1. الأسبستوس : *
فلز بللوري له تركيب ليفي ، نحصل عليه من مناجم الأسبستوس ، بشكل بللورات دقيقة ، لها بريق حريري ، وسهلة النقل ، تسحق على مراحل متتالية الى أنسجة منفردة . ولكي يكون الأسبستوس ذا قيمة تجارية ، يجب ان يكون بنقاوة مترافقة مع صعوبة انصهاره ، وله أيضاً قساوة ومروتة معقولة . 

*2. كربونات المنغنيزيوم :*
نحصل عليه من الحجر الجيري الدولوميت ، وذلك بسلسلة من العمليات الكيميائية ، تتضمن تحميص الدولوميت والإطفاء بالماء ، وإضافة غاز اوكسيد الكربون لازالة كربونات الكالسيوم ، وترسيب كربونات المنغنيزيوم . ولكربونات المنغنيزيوم ناقلية حرارية منخفضة ، والسبب في ذلك ، هو وجود عدد كبير من جزيئات الهواء ذات الحجم الميكروسكوبي فيها . 

*3. سيلكا الدياتوم : *
وتدعى أيضاً بالتربة النقاعية . والدياتوم هو طحلب مجهري ، أحادي الخلية ، يعيش في البحار والبحيرات ، وجدرانه مشبعة بالسيلكا . وعندما يموت يترسب على شكل جيوب مفردة ، تتحول الى صخور صلبة مع مرور الزمن ، ولها لون أبيض الى بني ، وسهلة التفتت . 

*4. فيرميكاليت :*
هو فلز الميكا ، والذي يتميز بخاصيته المعروفة ، وهي التمدد باتجاه واحد فقط عند التسخين . ويحدث التمدد باتجاه عمودي على مستوى الانفصال ، ويمكن ان يكون بمقدار 16 مرة من الحجم الأصلي .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مايو 2006)

*(3)*

*5. الصوف الصخري والصوف الزجاجي :*
نحصل عليه من صهر فلزات السيلكا في فرن ، وصبّ الكتلة المنصهرة في جداول دقيقة نحو منفث بخار ، له سرعة عالية ، فتتحول الكتلة المنصهرة المنفوخة الى نسيج حريري ، بعد ان تتبرد وتتصلب بسرعة . ويشبه الناتج المتشكل الصوف الحريري ، وهو خامل كيميائياً ، وغير قابل للاحتراق ، وناقليتة الحرارية منخفضة ، لأن العديد من الفراغات تبقى في النسيج . 

*6. الفلين :*
هو لحاء الطبقة الخارجية لشجرة البلوط دائمة الخضرة ، المعروفة باسم بلوط الفلين . هذا اللحاء يصبح بثخانة غير عادية ، ويقشر من 8 الى 10 طبقات . وللفلين بناء خلوي ، ناقليتة الحرارية منخفضة ، لأن العديد من ذرات الهواء تكون على شكل مصيدة داخل الخلايا . 

*7. المغنزيا 85% :*
لها ناقلية حرارية منحفضة ، وزنها خفيف ، سهلة القطع والتثبيت ، لا تتأثر بالبخار أو المياه الراشحة . وهي ذات قوة كافية لتقاوم جميع الاستخدامات العادية . وتتألف من خليط من 85% من كربونات المنغنيزيوم مع 15% من نسيج الأسبستوس ، يضاف ليزيد الترابط ، ويقوي النوعية ، ليسمح للمادة بأن تأخذ شكل المقاطع المرغوبة . وتستخدم للعزل حتى درجات حرارة تصل الى 600 فْ . وتصنّع بمقاطع نصفية طولها 3 أقدام ، وبسماكة مختلفة من 7/8 حتى 1.5 انش حسب حجم الانبوب . وتكون البلوكات القطاعية اما مستوية أو منحنية وبطول 36 انش وعرض 6 انشات ، والسماكة من 1/2 الى 4 انشات . ويعتمد انجاز طريقة العزل على مواقع العزل داخل أو خارج المباني ، إذ تلف الانابيب بقماش متين على ورق راتنجي . اما بالنسبة للعزل خارج المباني فيمكن ان يغطى بورق خشن وفوقه اسمنت اسفلتي . 

*8. تكليس سيلكا الدياتوم ونسيج الأسبستوس :*
يستخدم في العزل الصناعي ، وهو مزيج من سيلكا الدياتوم والأسبستوس مع مادة رابطة . ويكون ملائماً للاستخدام عند درجات حرارة تصل حتى 1900 فْ . ويصنع بحرق سيلكا الدياتوم عند حرارة حوالي 2200 فْ قبل ان تمزج مع نسيج الأسبستوس . وليس لهذه المواد ناقلية حرارية منحفضة مثل المغنزيا 85% ، ولكنها تستخدم في درجات الحرارة العالية ، ولهذا السبب تستخدم كطبقة داخلية بالاتحاد مع مغنزيا 85% . ويجب ان تكون بسماكة كافية حتى درجة حرارة في الطبقة الخارجية لا تتجاوز 600 فْ ، لانها الحد الاقصى الذي تتحمله المغنزيا 85% . ويصنّع بمقاطع نصفية طولها 3 أقدام وسماكة 1- 3 انشات من أجل أحجام أنابيب من 1/4 انش حتى 15 انشاً ، ومن أجل الأنابيب الكبيرة تكون عادة مصنعة ببلوكات قطاعية .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مايو 2006)

*(4)*

*9. لبّاد من رقائق الأسبستوس :*
وهو مناسب للتطبيقات التي تتضمن اهتزازاً واستخداماً خشناً . ويتألف كل انش من 40 طبقة من الأسبستوس الملبد وجزيئات من الاسفنج . يمكن استخدامه لدرجات حرارة قد تصل حتى 700 فْ . و له ناقلية حرارية منحفضة ، بسبب وجود عدد كبير من جزيئات الهواء محبوسة بين الطبقات . ويصنّع بمقاطع طولها 3 أقدام وسماكة 2-8 انش . 


*10. الشريط العازل :*
ويتألف من حبل مجدول باحكام من نسيج الأسبستوس ، يستخدم حيث المكان المراد عزله ، فيه عدد لا نهائي من الانحناءات ، تجعل تطبيق المعادن غير عملي . كما يمكن استخدامه لدرجات حرارة قد تصل حتى 400 فْ . ويقاوم الاهتزازات المسموحة والاستخدام الخشن أو القاسي . ويلف بشكل حلزوني حول الانبوب ، ويربط في مكانه بواسطة أسلاك الربط . ويصنّع بطول يصل الى 3 أقدام ، وبسماكة 1/2 - 3 انشات . 




 
​*11. الأسبستوس المغصن ( المجعد ) :*
يستخدم كعازل عند حرارة تصل 3000 فْ ، وهو نموذج رخيص نسبياُ ، يستخدم من أجل تغطية أنابيب البخار الحارة ذات الضغط المنخفض . ويتألف من طبقات متعاقبة من ورق الأسبستوس المستوي والمجعد ، تسمنت معاً عند نقاط الاتصال ، وتوضع في مقاطع نصفيّة ، تغطى بغطاء من ورق الأسبستوس السميك أو الكتان ، وتثبت المقاطع في مكانها على الانبوب ، إما بلصق الحاشية السفلى على غطاء الكتان ، أو بإقحام الشبكة المعدنية في الغطاء . ويصنّع بمقاطع طولها 3 أقدام وسماكة 2-8 انش .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مايو 2006)

*(5)*

*12. الصوف الملبد :*
يصمّم خصوصاً لاستخدامه في عزل الخطوط الباردة أو الساخنة ، ويمكن ان يستخدم لحرارة تصل حتى 225 فْ . وهو يتألف من طبقة داخلية من لباد الأسبستوس الواقي للماء ، ويغطى بطبقة من الصوف الملبد ، ويغلف بشكل كامل بورق الأسبستوس ، ثم تلصق طبقة من القماش المتين ( الكتان ) على ورق الأسبستوس ، ويضاف الأسبستوس لزيادة العزل . 

*13. رقائق الألمنيوم :*
استخدمت مؤخراً رقائق من الألمنيوم لعزل الانابيب ، وهذا النموذج من العزل له ناقلية حرارية منحفضة ، وهو خفيف الوزن ، له سعة تخزينية حرارية منخفضة . تكون هذه الرقائق بسماكة 0.0003 انش ، وتكون على شكل لفة مستوية ، تجعّد قبل لفها حول الانبوب ياليد . وعند لفها حول الانبوب لا تشد ، ختى يتم تكوين فراغات بين الصفائح بسماكة 3/8 انش . وبما ان هذه الرقائق غير متينة ، فإنها يجب ان تحمى من الكسر والقطع بغطاء من المعدن القاسي ، مثل الحديد المغلفن او الأسبستوس المضغوط . كما تقاوم رقائق الألمنيوم الاهتزاز ، وتستخدم لحرارة تصل حتى 1000 فْ . 



 

والله من وراء القصد​

ولا تنسونا من دعاءكم الصالح​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 مايو 2006)

*ماشاء الله*





ماشاء الله تبارك الله, جزاك الله كل خير أخي وأستاذي م.عبد المنعم, فأنت تثري قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء بكل ما هو مفيد وقيم.
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
والله الموفق ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2006)

ألأخ م/ عبد المنعم المحترم .
واخيرأ قشور بيض المائدة استخدم كمادة عازلة بعد خلطه بمادة رابطة ليتماسك ويعمل منه الواح .

وهو عازل جيد للحراة ويتحمل درجة حرارة عالية ايضا .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2006)

الأخ م/ عبد المنعم المحترم .

انا اسف جدأ على الدخول بلا احم ولا دستور .

بدون ان اشكرك على المجهود العظيم الذي ابذلته في سبيل فائدة الجميع .

وعلى فكرة انا من المعجبين بأعمالك واتابع مقالاتك فوالله جميعها ذات فائدة وخير ومنفعة للجميع.

وبارك الله بك .


البغدادي


----------



## أبو سيف (28 مايو 2006)

معلوووووووماااااااااات قيمـــــه 

شــــــــاكر لك م. عبدالمنعم هـذا الجهد الكبير لتفيد أخوانك 

وبارك اللـه لك في دينك وعلمك ومالك ..

ولاعـــــــدمنـــــاك ياااااارب


----------



## نزيه بركات (28 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ عبد المنعم وانعم عليك بالمزيد


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 مايو 2006)

أخي المشرف الغالي م.أحمد عفيفي .. 
أشكرك على المرور القيم ، وجزاك الله كل خير عنّا ، وأدعوَ الله أن يوفقكم الى مايحبه ويرضاه ، وان يحقق أمانيكم ، وييسر لكم كل أمرٍ عسير .. انه سميع الدعاء .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 مايو 2006)

أشكر كل الأخوة على مرورهم القيم.. وعلى كل كلماتهم الطيبة ، بارك الله فيكم أجمعين ..


----------



## Mmervat (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله اخى خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## demreal (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الكرام ..
مشكورين على المرور .. بارك الله فيكم .. وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 يونيو 2006)

الاخ الكريم
السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا
اخوك 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (10 يونيو 2006)

شكراً على مرورك ، بارك الله فيك أخي يقظان القيسي


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (18 يونيو 2006)

Thanx Pal, 
But any body a show Information about polystyrene and polyurethane as insulation materials...


Really it's wonderful effort from all , so thanx all ​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 يونيو 2006)

شكراً على مرورك أخي الكريم


----------



## sameh3d (21 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hatemaliy (15 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خيرا مهندس عبد المنعم على ما قدمته من معلومات هامه 
فبارك الله فيك


----------



## الخليفة (29 يوليو 2006)

*der123************

اللهم اجعلها في صحيفتك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## usama_2006 (29 يوليو 2006)

اخى الكريم الفاضل 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين اخوتي الكرام على المرور ، بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## nassernasa (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قويدري (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا جدا الله معك


----------



## amin22 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الله بدير (10 نوفمبر 2006)

شــــــــاكر لك م. عبدالمنعم هـذا الجهد الكبير لتفيد أخوانك
وجزاك الله اخى خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (11 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الششتاوي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى عبد المنعم


----------



## الصافي123 (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا ... شكرا للاستاذ العزيز عبد المنعم والى المزيد رجاءا


----------



## Bu Ahmed (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## زياد تبريد (18 يناير 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير على هذاالمجهودوالى الجميع التحية


----------



## محمد الشجيري (25 يناير 2007)

*أشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الجيد*


----------



## جمال عبد الحميد (10 مارس 2007)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## بوليتكنك (11 مارس 2007)

مشكو اخي م.عبدالمنعم على الموضوع المفيد و الهام


----------



## الخلود العربية (13 مارس 2007)

كل الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر لك


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ عبد المنعم وانعم عليك بالمزيد


----------



## عبد الكريم الالفى (13 مارس 2007)

ما الفرق بين عزل الغرفة تبريد وعزلها تجميد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد زعبي (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (26 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله و.. بارك الله فيكم .. وجزاكم الله كل خير والله مش قادر اعبر ربنا يذيدك فى العلم


----------



## بلال44 (27 مارس 2007)

محتاج مواضيع تكييف الهواء في الطائرة


----------



## rozaia (27 مارس 2007)

الف شكر عالمجهود


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (28 مارس 2007)

افيدونى انا عندى معلومات عن تكييف السياره ولم اعرف كيف ادخل بها على الملتقى


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (28 مارس 2007)

برجاء ارسال الخطوات لوضع الاسطوانه على الملتقىمن على الجهاز حتى يستفيد منها اخوانى


----------



## hasona8040 (29 مارس 2007)

الف شكور على المجهود يا اخى


----------



## boora (31 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ عبد المنعم وانعم عليك بالمزي


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## يوسف جابر (13 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أحمد الصرايرة (14 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع *
*وارجو أن تقبلوا مني هذه الإضافة المتواضعة*

INSULATION TYPES 
*Bulk insulation* mainly resists the transfer of conducted and convected heat, relying on pockets of trapped air within its structure. Its thermal resistance is essentially the same regardless of the direction of heat flow through it.
Bulk insulation includes materials such as glass fibre, wool, cellulose fibre, polyester and polystyrene. All products come with one material R-value for a given thickness.​

*Reflective insulation* mainly resists radiant heat flow due to its high reflectivity and low emissivity (ability to re-radiate heat). It relies on the presence of an air layer of at least 25mm next to the shiny surface. The thermal resistance of reflective insulation varies with the direction of heat flow through it.
Reflective insulation is usually shiny aluminium foil laminated onto paper or plastic and is available as sheets (sarking), concertina-type batts and multi-cell batts. Together these products are known as reflective foil laminates or 'RFL'​ 
*Composite* bulk and reflective materials are available that combine some features of both types. Examples include foil backed blankets, foil backed batts and foil faced boards​ 
*ويج الانتباه عن اختيار العوازل وسمكها الى مناخ المنطقة *​
INSULATION LEVELS FOR YOUR CLIMATE
*وهذا يساعد في الاختيار الامثل*


----------



## أحمد الصرايرة (14 يونيو 2007)

* و الآن إليكم هذا الرابط *
*ستجدون فيه ما يشفي صدوركم حول هذا الموضوع *
http://www.greenhouse.gov.au/yourhome/technical/fs16a.htm


----------



## محسن عمر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

carasius monto crasius


----------



## م احمد العراقي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohammad ali (5 أكتوبر 2007)

وكذلك فان هناك عازل حراري لمواد البناء ويجب ان يذكر وهو يدخل في مواد البناء وهو الطابوق المجوف الذ يدخل في بناء الجدران للمباني السكنيه والتجاريه والمصانع


----------



## دمعوض (14 نوفمبر 2007)

أشكرك على هذه المعلومات
ممكن كتاب فى العزل الحرارى بالعربى


----------



## هندسة شبرا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gadoo20042004 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

Thankssssssssss


----------



## moh_r_b (6 ديسمبر 2007)

يارَبْ سَاعدْني عَلى أن أقول كَلمة الحَقّ في وَجْه الأقويَاء
>>> وأن لا أقول البَاطل لأكْسبْ تَصْفيق الضعَفاء
>>
>>
>> وَأن أرَى الناحَية الأخرْى مِنَ الصّوَرة
>>
>>
>> وَلا تتركنْي أتّهِم خصْومي بِأنّهمْ خَونه لأنهّم اخْتلفوا مَعي
 في الرأي

يارَبْ إذا أعطيتني مَالاً فلا تأخذ سَعادتي
>>
>>
>> وإذا أعَطيتني قوّة فلا تأخذ عّقليْ
>>
>>
>> وإذا أعَطيتني نجَاحاً فلا تأخذ تَواضعْي
>>
>>
>>
>>وإذا أعَطيتني تواضعاً فلا تأخذ إعْتزازي بِكرامتي
>>
>>
>>
>> يارَبْ عَلمّنْي أنْ أحبّ النَاسْ كَما أحبّ نَفسْي
>>
>>
>>
>>وَعَلّمني أنْ أحَاسِبْ نَفسْي كَما أحَاسِبْ النَاسْ
>>
>>
>>
>>وَعَلّمنْي أنْ التسَامح هَو أكْبَر مَراتب القوّة
>>
>>
>> وَأنّ حبّ الإنتقام هَو أولْ مَظاهِر
>>
>>الضعْفَ
>>
>>
>>
>> يارَبْ لاتَدَعني أصَاب بِالغرور إذا نَجَحْت
>>
>>
>> وَلا باليَاسْ إذا فْشلت
>>
>>
>> بَل ذكّرني دائِـماً انّ الفَشَل هَو التجَارب التي تسْـبِق
>>
>>النّجَاح.
>>
>>
>> يارَبْ اذا جَرَّدتني مِن المال فاتركْ لي الأمل
>>
>>
>>
>> وَإذا جَرّدتني مِنَ النجَّاح فاترك لي قوّة
>>
>>
>> العِنَاد
>>
>>
>> حَتّى أتغلب عَلى الفَشل
>>
>>
>> وَإذا جَرّدتني مَن نعْمة الصَّحة فاترك لي نعمة الإيمان.
>>
>>
>> يارَبْ إذا أسَأت إلى الناس فَاعْطِني شجَاعَة الإعتذار
>>
>>
>>
>> وإذا أسَاء لي النَّاس فاعْطِنْي شجَاعَة العَفْوَ
>>
>>
>> وإذا نَسيْتك يَارَبّ َارجْو أن لا تنسَـاني مَنْ عَفوِك وَحْلمك
>>
>>
>> فَانتَ العَظيْم القَـهّار القَادِرْ عَـلى كُـلّ شيء..
>>
>>


----------



## انس الهيتي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

استاذي الفاضل نشكرك على هالمجهود الرائع
جزاك الله خير


----------



## الجدى (1 يناير 2008)

موضوع يستحق الشكر و التقدير


----------



## ABD F (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رائد حمامرة (14 يوليو 2008)

لم اجد ما اكافئكم به غير ارسالي لكم اجر هذة الصلاة المباركة
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد عدد العدد ومدد الامد الى يوم الابد وصل وسلم وبارك يا رب على سيدنا محمد حتى ترضى وبعد الرضى


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## السياب احمد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

روعه والله يجزيكم خير الجزاء


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوريييييييين استاذنا الفاضل وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المساعدي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

32111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا نفسي اكون عضو فعال


----------



## محمد عامود (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## محمدناشد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لكم


----------



## عبدالعزيزجابر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلمات القيمه وجزاك الله كل خير م عبدالعزيز جابر azize8203***********


----------



## م محمد عثمان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزال الله خيرا كثييييرا


----------



## م.عبدالسلام صالح (21 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور جدا جدا جدا جدا 
الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (21 يناير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 000403 (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_amirayousef (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## ghost012 (9 مارس 2009)

متشكر جدا و لكن عاوزين الموضوع بشكل تطبيقي


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
شرح جميل


----------



## USMBscorpion (13 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وعلى مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## duct123 (19 أبريل 2009)

الأخ / عبدالمنعم المحترم
تحية طيبة وبعد..
أشكرك على المجهود الذي بذلته بالنسبة لعزل التكييف ولكن لدي ملحوظة صغيرة وهي:
لماذا لانختصر تلك المواد التي ذات تكلفة ووقت وجهد ونركب دكت الألمنيوم المعزول وهو أفضل وأنظف وصحي أكثر وأخف وزن وذو سماكة عالية وإقتصادي أكثر من الدكت العادي


----------



## طالب العلم88 (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ومنكم نتعلم ونستفيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم معلومات قيمة أرجو أن تضيف اليها الخواص الحرارية مجدولة و أقصد المقاومة لانتقال الحرارة قرين سمك الطبقةو كثافتها حتي تزاد الفادة لمن يقوم بحساب المعامل العام لانتقال الحرارة عبر المواد المكونة لحائط ما و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وأشكركم جزيلا لو سمحت لي باقتباسها مع بعض التعديل وأضمها لكتابي المرشد العملي قي أعمال التكييف المركزي و أنا أعده للطبع الآن م صبري عبد المعطي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يونيو 2009)

الاخ دكت 123 السلام عليكم و لماذا لا نتعلم و الدكت الذي تشير اليه يحارب من قبل ورش و مصانع تشكيل الصاج و حتي معظم الاستشاريين يتجاهلونه عند وضع المواصفات و أنا أؤيدك في أنه صحي و ماص للصوت أو عازل صوت قيم وعازل حراري كفء ولكن سبأخذوقتا حتي يقتنع به المالك و الاستشاري و فنيو تشكيل و تركيب الدكن نمنياتي لك بالزيادة من كل خبر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 يونيو 2009)

م. عبد المنعم قال:


> *12. الصوف الملبد :*
> يصمّم خصوصاً لاستخدامه في عزل الخطوط الباردة أو الساخنة ، ويمكن ان يستخدم لحرارة تصل حتى 225 فْ . وهو يتألف من طبقة داخلية من لباد الأسبستوس الواقي للماء ، ويغطى بطبقة من الصوف الملبد ، ويغلف بشكل كامل بورق الأسبستوس ، ثم تلصق طبقة من القماش المتين ( الكتان ) على ورق الأسبستوس ، ويضاف الأسبستوس لزيادة العزل .
> 
> *13. رقائق الألمنيوم :*
> ...


ماشاء الله تبارك الله, جزاك الله كل خير أخي وأستاذي م.عبد المنعم, فأنت تثري قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء بكل ما هو مفيد وقيم.


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله, جزاك الله كل خير أخي وأستاذي م.عبد المنعم, فأنت تثري قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء بكل ما هو مفيد وقيم.


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله, جزاك الله كل خير أخي وأستاذي م.عبد المنعم, فأنت تثري قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء بكل ما هو مفيد وقيم.
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم 
ونفعكم بعلمكم ونفع الامة بعلمكم وعلمكم وعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## toktok66 (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا فاعل الخير


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (2 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندس عبد المنعم 
تحية مبير رغم تأخر الوقت
ان مادة العزل الاسبتوس يجب ان تزال من قوائم العزل مهما كانت الحاجة لها 
انها مادة خطرة صحيا ومسرطنة بالدرجة الاولى . ثم الاهم ممنوعة في كل الدول التي تحترم حالها 
والسلام


----------



## نور محمد علي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة جزاك الله خير


----------



## mostafadeutsch (18 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع متميز


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا مهندس عبد المنعم على المجهود دة


----------



## mybfoda (25 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (25 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور م عبد المنعم على هذا المجهود الكبير*


----------



## سيدرا علي (16 مارس 2010)

المهندس عبد المنعم نثمن جهودك كثيراً و كنت اتمنى لو زودتنا بالأسماء التجارية للمواد العازلة و خواصها و التي تستخدم في أجهزة التبريد و الشائعة بالاسواق المحلية حيث أن في اجهزة التيريد و الشيلرات تستخدم مواد للعزل الحراري و الصوتي و لتخفيف مستوى الضجيج كالفوم و خلايا البولوريثان المغلقة و نوع من المواد العازلة اسمع بالاسواق class1 و classA .
اذا تكرمت و كانت لديك فكرة عن ذلك أرجو منك الافادة ومن الاخوة الاعضاء في المنتدى و لكم الشكر الجزيل .


----------



## حيدراكرم (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الجهود الخيره...وبارك اله فيكم.


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (14 أبريل 2010)

هناك المواد العازلة المستخدمة في عملية عزل الثلاجات الفوم


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

تشكر جزيل الشكر ياهندسة
وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك
ونفعك به وعلمك ما لم تعلم


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

عدي عاشق ابو عجيب قال:


> المهندس عبد المنعم
> تحية مبير رغم تأخر الوقت
> ان مادة العزل الاسبتوس يجب ان تزال من قوائم العزل مهما كانت الحاجة لها
> انها مادة خطرة صحيا ومسرطنة بالدرجة الاولى . ثم الاهم ممنوعة في كل الدول التي تحترم حالها
> والسلام


 
أثنيييييييييييييييييييييييييي
وبشددددددددددددددددددددة
تشكر ياهندسة


----------



## محمد فخري حسن (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ عبدالمنعم


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (22 أبريل 2010)

ماذا بالنسبة لمواد عزل الثلاجات الفوم مع الشكر


----------



## ahmedff (29 أبريل 2010)

*ارجو ان تستخدم الاسماء الانجليزية والوحدات الدولية*


----------



## ahmedff (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فييك مواضيعك رائعة


----------



## senior-am (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك فوائد عديده لله الفضل ثم لك أخي العزيز تقبل تحياتي ,,,


----------



## استشارة (23 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (11 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم اجعل من فوقك نورا ومن تحتك نورا وعن يمينك نورا وعن يسارك نورا وأمامك نورا وخلفك نورا اللهم امين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامربهجت (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

